# How many Play Coins do you have right this moment?



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

Simply interested, The most I have ever amassed was 70 in one afternoon haha, currently I have 15, I hope to get it up to 50 before the end of next week! 

How many do you currently have, and do you regularly spend them?


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2015)

300 or whatever the max is. i havent touched my 3ds in like a month, plus i never use them in any games so eh. i remember that id earn like ~120 a day when i took it to school with me since i walk all over campus a lot.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 300 or whatever the max is. i havent touched my 3ds in like a month, plus i never use them in any games so eh. i remember that id earn like ~120 a day when i took it to school with me since i walk all over campus a lot.



How? You can only earn 10 per day.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> How? You can only earn 10 per day.



This.





The most I've had is like 200+

I have 10 now.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2015)

On my 3DS XL, I have 0. But on the other 3DS that I have, I have 220 play coins. I don't know how that happened.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 22, 2015)

Somewhere around 290 on my main one and maybe 40ish on the other. I only ever use them in the Streetpass games.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 300 or whatever the max is. i havent touched my 3ds in like a month, plus i never use them in any games so eh. i remember that id earn like ~120 a day when i took it to school with me since i walk all over campus a lot.


Its not true, its confirmed to be steps.


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> How? You can only earn 10 per day.



really? then i must be thinking steps. like i said, i havent touched it in at least a month lmao. i forget things unnaturally quickly.


----------



## spCrossing (May 22, 2015)

I've pretty much maxed out on Play Coins since I don't use them for anything.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 22, 2015)

I maxed it out a long time ago. I've been meaning to use them to complete the puzzles eventually.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 22, 2015)

I have 0 play coins currently xD I spent them all on fishers for Ultimate Angler


----------



## Cress (May 22, 2015)

300. I really never use them, but it's a cool feature.


----------



## Dustmop (May 22, 2015)

I only have 38.

I don't often leave the house. I think the last time I went out was for a doctor appointment in the beginning of April, and I accumulated about 600~ steps that day because wal-mart trip.

Otherwise I don't really gather any. Taking more than 100 steps around my house with my 3DS in hand is pretty inconvenient.

But it doesn't matter because I don't use them anymore, lol. I don't do the MiiPlaza things at all, so they're just sitting there. I used to use them in AC:NL for the fortune cookies, but back then I'd just shake it to 1,000 steps. I don't even know if any of my other games utilize Play Coins.


----------



## abby534534 (May 22, 2015)

280.

I get ten and spend ten every day. Still working on those puzzles!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 22, 2015)

I usually have about 300 because I forget about Streetpass XD


----------



## Improv (May 22, 2015)

I have 0 because I don't take my 3DS anywhere.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2015)

i have 300. i always say i will use them but i never will coz im dumb


----------



## Liseli (May 22, 2015)

I have 110. I get so much by taking my 3DS to school everyday.


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

haha brilliant responses guy I got my first 10 I remember I went for a huge dog walk with my dad and I took it with me fully charged haha then I discovered to my delight hat you can in fact cheat the entire 'walking' thing and just sit down and shake it vigorously and it will accumulate steps in the same way  I currently have 5 now


----------



## unravel (May 23, 2015)

300 and spend them all for the puzzle


----------



## Boidoh (May 23, 2015)

300. I have this weird thing I do where I NEVER spend below 200. I save up to 300, then stay there as long as I can hold it, then spend up to 200, in case in the future Play Coins are great and stuff. It's weird, and it's like the 200 other playcoins dont even exist... But if I spend below 200 I just.... idk...


----------



## You got mail! (May 23, 2015)

300 I don't really spend them anyway.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

122 on my purple one and I forgot how many on my pink.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 24, 2015)

I don't even know. I haven't used them.


----------



## ibelleS (May 24, 2015)

80
I usually spend them on the Streetpass puzzle pieces but something went wrong and now I can't get any puzzle pieces :v


----------



## Dae Min (May 24, 2015)

1 

The most I ever had at once is 4 xD


----------



## SolarInferno (May 25, 2015)

300, and I'm nearly always at that point, if I spend a few on the Streetpass Quest thing or on ACNL, they're regenerated back to 300 within a day. It's a pity more games don't take advantage of the system. I'd love it if maybe Monster Hunter 4U(Even though it is third-party) used them for something like special items.


----------



## Ramza (May 25, 2015)

*!!!!! 5 !!!!!*


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 28, 2015)

147, mainly due to the fact my battery in my 3DS is dying. I would have at 300 to get missing puzzle pieces.


----------



## Cirom (May 28, 2015)

Currently, about ~170-ish. It seems like a waste to use them in any of the StreetPass Games (Puzzle Swap, StreetPass Quest, etc) -- so I mostly just use them in titles I own (like Rune Factory 4 or Animal Crossing) - but for the most part, they're just very slowly increasing.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 28, 2015)

I have 116. I usually get the 10 a day since I take my 3DS to school.


----------



## Chris01 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have managed somehow to save up 36 coins


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 300 Play Coins. Recently, I have never needed to use them.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 9, 2015)

300. It's kind of a deserted currency at this point.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 74, had 176+ saved up from when I was still in school, but recently I've been using them all on Pokemon rumble world . - .


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 11, 2015)

Ive got 300.. I never spend them lol


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 11, 2015)

10 at the moment because I keep forgetting to bring my 3DS with me to places


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 12, 2015)

I only have 1 right now.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2015)

1.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 12, 2015)

I have the max amount, 300 maybe? But maybe I'll buy a ton of Nintendo stuff in the future.


----------



## Libra (Jun 15, 2015)

3 or so? I had over 100 but I've exchanged them for in-game gold when playing Rune Factory 4, haha.


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2015)

They have built up and I am at the 300 limit now
I take 3ds everywhere


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 17, 2015)

190 play coins.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

I have 0, and always have had 0


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

i carried my purse around with my ds in it for a few hours while i was out running errands and got 120. used 20 ish on that one Mii game in the plaza to get my Mii a crown and then the rest i use occasionally for the fortune cookies at nooks. but other than that i dont use them hardly at all~


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

I have over 400. I don't use them for anything.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

300.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 22, 2015)

Now I have 1, from doing 100 steps.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 23, 2015)

I have 40 from forever ago, but I don't take my 3DS out when walking anymore. Not much point considering I don't spend them now.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

None.
I spend them all on fortune cookies...


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 31, 2015)

I currently have 17 but I am hoping to save up to at least 25


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

300


----------



## Klave (Aug 31, 2015)

I have like 181. I had 300 for ages but have recently got into the Streetpass games and have been hiring many heroes for the Streetpass Quests haha. At least my mii has a lot of nice hats now!


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 31, 2015)

Klave said:


> I have like 181. I had 300 for ages but have recently got into the Streetpass games and have been hiring many heroes for the Streetpass Quests haha. At least my mii has a lot of nice hats now!



haha nice one I hope to save up more to do more streetpass stuff too


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

I still only have 0....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 31, 2015)

Now that I play Pokemon more often so I can walk up to 4,000 steps to charge up the O-Powers much faster. I have 54 play coins.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 1, 2015)

300, i never use them anymore. I used to change the date everytime so i could more coins for the Puzzle thingy when the 3DS came out back in 2011. I really do not see the point of collecting them anymore now.


----------



## SolarInferno (Sep 1, 2015)

300, I never really spend them any more. I used to spend a few in Animal Crossing, but I get fed up of having to dispose of the stuff I don't want, so haven't used them for a while.


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

300, never use them anymore
the only thing i used to use them for was fortune cookies haha


----------



## JellyDitto (Sep 1, 2015)

300, but thats only because I used the youtube exploit to get them. I'm such a cheater.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2015)

... I have none. ahahha
I rarely put my 3DS on sleep mode so I never end up getting coins. xD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 1, 2015)

At the moment, I have 30 Play Coins. I'm not sure on what I should use them for, though.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> ... I have none. ahahha
> I rarely put my 3DS on sleep mode so I never end up getting coins. xD



It has to be on sleep mode to gain coins?!


Well... that explains a lot in my case, lol


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

I used up 154 the other day, I only have about 13 left.


----------



## Llust (Sep 5, 2015)

my highest is around 100, but i keep giving in and spending it all on puzzles


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 6, 2015)

1 lol. gonna shake my ds to get more later if i feel like it xD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 6, 2015)

It's probably around 150....


I'm saving them because I believe there's play coin support in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 8, 2015)

Currently 300 the max. I rarely use them for miis or whatever it's called. (Puzzle pieces etc) 
I usually just use them for ACNL. I wish I had more uses for it in other games


----------



## Celty (Sep 8, 2015)

I only have 2 because I rarely put my DS on sleep mode.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the max amount of 300 coins. I already 100% puzzle swap and find mii so I have no other uses for coins at this time.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's probably around 150....
> 
> 
> I'm saving them because I believe there's play coin support in Happy Home Designer.



You only need 31 i think lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 15, 2015)

26. my hands are so tired and aching  from all the shaking...


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have 35 currently.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 13, 2015)

300 the max


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't have any. however you can easily get 10 by shaking the 3ds for like 2 minutes


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)

I have 259


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 13, 2015)

300. I've been maxed for months, hehe.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2015)

300, maxed for a while since I haven't played anything where I can spend Play Coins.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 14, 2015)

292. Finally spent a few in Kid Icarus:Uprising.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

i have 151. never use them for anything (i used to buy fortune cookies but I don't do it anymore) and I rarely go outside with my 3ds :<


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

300.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I am at the max, I usually am because I take my DS everywhere and always get tons of coins, and I always forget to play my findMii and stuff so I don't really spend them, I did spend the few for the HHD things but that's it...


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 14, 2015)

16.


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 14, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Meemster (Oct 15, 2015)

Last I checked, I have 136 play coins


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2015)

I have 237 right now. (I've unlocked all the stuff in HHD an I've been buying cookies :3)



lulusundae said:


> Last time I was on my 3DS, I had 24 play coins so I could use them to make Katrina build her fortune shop.



No- it doesn't work like that. I think to get Katrina to open her shop you have to get her to read your fortune like 30 times? (though I could be wrong) the coins are for  buying certain things (Like the fortune cookies) or the training book in HHD and you can get wandering adventurers in FindMii, as well as Puzzle Pieces.


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 26, 2015)

Old 3DS - 120
New 3DS - 270


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have 11


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

I have 300


----------



## milkday (Oct 29, 2015)

56


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 29, 2015)

I have 40ish on my N3DS, I think. I don't use them for anything anymore, though. I've amassed all of the fortune cookie items in New Leaf, and that was all I used them for.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 31, 2015)

I had 300 for months, but with the new puzzle out now, I'm down to 91. I kept spending coins until I had all of the non-pink pieces.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2015)

I have... 10? I think? XD


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2015)

Had 2 .... now I'm at 00000


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

266, I keep it in my bag everyday so I earn coins and a lot of times I forget to spend them so I stay at 300. Managed to remember last week so I spent some time trying to get puzzle pieces


----------



## mogyay (Nov 1, 2015)

42, i don't take my ds out with me too often


----------



## Chris01 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have 32 now


----------



## Duellym (Nov 1, 2015)

30 
I have no reason to use them so no


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

I probably have 0. I never walk with my 3DS.


----------



## emolga (Nov 1, 2015)

...1


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 1, 2015)

300


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 1, 2015)

300, I'm at the max


----------



## Chris01 (Nov 2, 2015)

lots of people have 300, and don't put hem to good use


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am back at 300 again because i walked around the campus a lot and i did not use any of them after i got all the Happy Home Designer upgrades!


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm currently at 277.


----------

